# Sasha Says Good Morning



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Good morning!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

haha awwh cute dog !


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

I cant believe how fast they grow. In only a couple of weeks she has started to lose that "puppy" look and has become more mature looking. She is one good lookin girl


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

They do grew big so fast, dont they


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sasha is definitely becoming one of my favorite dogs on this website!...







...Very cute and adorable and stunning green eyes!...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful dog.


----------

